# Caffeine and fertility - link or no?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I drink about 3 cups of tea a day. I've backed off a lot on caffeine (from about a pot of coffee a day) but I'm not sure if I've ever seen any real evidence that caffeine harms fertility. Has it ever been conclusively proven? How much caffeine is safe?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep - here's a linky:
http://www.ivf1.com/caffeine-and-fertility/


----------

